# Who needs a spud?



## HastingsJohn (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm going to try and get out to the garage the next couple of weekends and make up some spuds. I do metal work for a living and have all the welders, saws, grinders to make most any style out there.

I'm also sitting on a bunch of pipe that will work for the handle that I want to use up for something. I hate scrapping useful metal, but also hate when it's in my way. LOL.

The reason I'm throwing this out there is that I had a very close call a little while ago in Grand Haven. If I had the proper safety equipment it would have been a lot less scary ordeal; or it might never have been an issue to start with.

I know times are tough for some folks out there, especially with Christmas coming. But a free spud means no excuse not to be safe out there. These spuds won't cost me much to make and let me give back to the sportsman of Michigan. The same group of folks that stepped up and pulled my frozen backside out of Lake Michigan.

If you would like one, all you have to do is pick it up in Hastings.

If you would like to help me make some up, feel free to get a hold of me, the more the merrier. I have a good garage with a wood stove to work out of. Plus there is normally a couple barley sodas in the mini fridge! 

So PM me if you need a spud.

If you want to help out just make a comment below so everyone can see that there are others out there willing to help keep our fellow Michigan sportsman safe.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

What a generous offer to fellow fisherman. Hat tip to you, sir!!


----------



## groat5 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hastings John,

I would be more then happy to help you make some! As well I have been looking to make one for myself, but just havent found time to do so. So when this thread popped up I knew I should help. 

I leave for Russia tomorrow but will be back the beginning of next week. Ill pm you my number if you would like to give me ring to set something up for us to put a few together. I work here in Hastings so anytime after 5 I can lend a helping hand.


----------



## rkroberts (Jun 4, 2012)

I have a bunch of re bar in my barn I have been thinking of using also I would be willing to donate to the cause and I wouldn't mind helping out!! I need a spud. I have seen spuds built out of that before would you be Interested? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Very generous of you John!


----------



## loomisfun (Sep 22, 2003)

What a generous offer. I need a spud but likely won't be traveling near Hastings any time soon. Bummer for me. I applaud your initiative. 

Loomisfun


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HastingsJohn (Aug 8, 2013)

Groat5, I'll be giving you a call next week for sure. Thanks!

RKRoberts, Rebar will work fine as long as it's the thicker stuff. You just have to do a little grinding on it to make it a little more "hand friendly". Shoot me a PM with your number and I'll give you call to set up a time on a weekend that would work.

I will send a couple extra spuds home with both of you, that way if someone lives closer to you than me, they can pick one up.

The same goes if someone comes down this way once in awhile and wants to bring some back to hand out either up North or on the East side. I should be able to get started Sunday. I need to do a little cleaning in the garage first and then have daddy day care Saturday.

I bet I have enough pipe here to make a good 7-10 and plenty of steel for the blades. With a couple guys cutting and grinding the welding will take no time at all.


----------



## rkroberts (Jun 4, 2012)

Sounds good. I'll see what else I can did up for scrap looking forward to it. Pm bring sent


----------



## kmonty (Aug 26, 2009)

When did this happen? I was stationed in Grand Haven for 3 years and was part of the ice rescue team for all 3 of them years.


----------



## HastingsJohn (Aug 8, 2013)

kmonty said:


> When did this happen? I was stationed in Grand Haven for 3 years and was part of the ice rescue team for all 3 of them years.


About 2 weeks ago. Lol. Between the buddy I was fishing with, and the other fisherman on the pier they were able to get me back and out of the water. CG wasn't called, but the EMTs that showed up gave me some warm blankets that were VERY much appreciated. There is a thread about it in the Cold Water Fishing/Pier reports area.


----------



## groat5 (Mar 5, 2009)

HastingsJohn said:


> Groat5, I'll be giving you a call next week for sure. Thanks!
> 
> RKRoberts, Rebar will work fine as long as it's the thicker stuff. You just have to do a little grinding on it to make it a little more "hand friendly". Shoot me a PM with your number and I'll give you call to set up a time on a weekend that would work.
> 
> ...


Ill be happy to take one or two extras home. To let everyone know I will be traveling back and forth between Lake Odessa and the Flint/Thumb area through out the holidays for different events. Feel free to PM me if I can drop one off in your direction. Ill be happy to meet you along 96/69 if it will get it closer to you.


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

I applaud your generosity. If anyone is in the grand haven area I would take one as I lost mine thru the ice a few years ago 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Teddy372 (Mar 19, 2013)

make one, take a pic.


----------



## HastingsJohn (Aug 8, 2013)

Teddy372 said:


> make one, take a pic.


I hope to by this weekend.


----------



## HastingsJohn (Aug 8, 2013)

just tryin to fish said:


> I applaud your generosity. If anyone is in the grand haven area I would take one as I lost mine thru the ice a few years ago
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I get up that way once in awhile. Once I get some done I'll PM you if I'm heading that way.


----------



## rkroberts (Jun 4, 2012)

I have friends in GH could bring one your way 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## groat5 (Mar 5, 2009)

loomisfun said:


> What a generous offer. I need a spud but likely won't be traveling near Hastings any time soon. Bummer for me. I applaud your initiative.
> 
> Loomisfun
> 
> ...


Loomisfun pmd me 

If there is one for him I offered to take it across the state with me. 

I wish I knew about this sooner I have about 30-40 feet of pipe at my parents house that we could've used for this project. I'll volunteer it as soon as I can bring it back.


----------



## HastingsJohn (Aug 8, 2013)

Ok Michigan sportsman. We need your help! We have a request for a spud way up in the thumb. Is anybody heading that way from West Michigan that wouldn't mind hauling a spud up there. Either that or lives up that way and has one they don't need or can make one. I'm sure it would be appreciated and you never know it just might save a life. 

PM me if you can help with this one.

Lets get everybody fishing that wants to, but lets help them do it safely!


----------



## HastingsJohn (Aug 8, 2013)

So far we have requests for 7 spuds. 

Remember please PM if you would like one. It's easier for me than going back through the thread to find out who needs one.

Thanks

John


----------



## groat5 (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm heading to the flint / Davison area on the 20/21 of December. I'll be happy to take as many across as needed. If another member can take it further that would be great.


----------

